# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  NWO Diet

## RCA

Ok, so we've all heard the same old story about how the masses (sheeple) are guinea pigs who have been lured away from healthy and sustainable diets to more tempting, addictive and chemically laden food options in order for the NWO to more easily control them and/or for population reduction.

So the elephant in the middle of the room is, what do the elites eat?

----------


## RSLudlum

> So the elephant in the middle of the room is, what do the elites eat?


Small countries, one at a time, while slowly roasting the big pig, USA.

----------


## brandon

gold

----------


## Allen72289

Fetus.

----------


## Alex Libman

From what I've observed, the elites are disproportionally vegetarian / vegan.  If they do eat meat, it's always very high quality beef, rabbit, fish, or seafood; never eggs or dairy.  They also consider grains and starches to be "peasant food".

They have a lot of respect for traditional Chinese medicine, including green and herbal tea, which they drink instead of coffee, and they rarely drink anything stronger than wine.

They usually have multiple homes in multiple countries which they are in habit of visiting during particular times of year, and they know which locally-grown organic foods are in season during that time.

----------


## RSLudlum

Seems there could be an entire division of Sociology devoted to the study of the Global Elites.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Small countries, one at a time, while slowly roasting the big pig, USA.


The big pig is toasted now...

----------


## Allen72289

> From what I've observed, the elites are disproportionally vegetarian / vegan.  If they do eat meat, it's always very high quality beef, rabbit, fish, or seafood; never eggs or dairy.  They also consider grains and starches to be "peasant food".
> 
> They have a lot of respect for traditional Chinese medicine, including green and herbal tea, which they drink instead of coffee, and they rarely drink anything stronger than wine.
> 
> They usually have multiple homes in multiple countries which they are in habit of visiting during particular times of year, and they know which locally-grown organic foods are in season during that time.


Where are your sources?

Just curious.

----------


## Minestra di pomodoro

Fresh fruit and vegetables, probably.

----------


## tmosley

> From what I've observed, the elites are disproportionally vegetarian / vegan.  If they do eat meat, it's always very high quality beef, rabbit, fish, or seafood; never eggs or dairy.  They also consider grains and starches to be "peasant food".
> 
> They have a lot of respect for traditional Chinese medicine, including green and herbal tea, which they drink instead of coffee, and they rarely drink anything stronger than wine.
> 
> They usually have multiple homes in multiple countries which they are in habit of visiting during particular times of year, and they know which locally-grown organic foods are in season during that time.


You're putting us on.

I know a number of those individuals, and you would be laughed out of most of their circles for being vegan.  Most of the time that I have gone out to eat with oil men or rich executives, they order a "meat salad"--one of the better tasting salads with a load of some sort of meat on it, or a steak.

I also don't know of ANY that are foodies of any type, much less localvores (which I try to be).

----------


## Alex Libman

Just direct observation and I can't name names, so no sources.

The "rich oil executives" are not the elite, and neither are the politicians.

The elite are third or higher generation European banking and insurance wealth: mostly Swiss, Dutch, Belgian, etc.

----------


## freelance

I have read articles in the past stating that the elites do not eat anything resembling what we eat, and that their food is specially grown/raised just for them. There is one elite in government, and from what I read, he does not eat with the rest of the critters--his food is specially prepared. No, I can't quote the source. I read it about a year ago.

----------


## tmosley

Go get us some evidence.  Random unsupported hypotheses aren't enough.

----------


## micahnelson

I heard that the elites feed of the tears of children, and consume a mothers grief for dessert. 

At special occasions they feast on the broken backs of the masses. 

Crushed dreams of overburdened families are a special delicacy.

----------


## RCA

I appreciate the sarcasm, but I was actually asking a serious question!

----------


## Grimnir Wotansvolk

Oh come on now, fifteen posts in and no one's said, "the constitution"? For shame.

----------


## brandon

Mike Huckabee only feeds his family the leanest and most nutritious organic food available.

----------


## tmosley

> Mike Huckabee only feeds his family the leanest and most nutritious organic food available.


*Dueling Banjos plays in the background*

----------


## youngbuck

The Royal British family drinks raw milk (NOT pasteurized).

----------


## Working Poor

I have worked for some very rich people and I find that most of them are very concerned about eating very well; eating mostly of highest quality or organic everything and staying away from junk foods at all cost. Also they are more likely to seek alternative health care solutions from what I have seen.

----------

